# lagg Link Aggregation



## Leander (Feb 28, 2016)

Hi,

I wondered if lagg with round robbin is conceree as a sum of two eth adapters? Or if it still leaves only the the max bandwidth of the slowest member as max throughput component?

Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Feb 29, 2016)

If you have 2 1 Gbps interfaces, one session can get a max of 1 Gbps. But, you can have two sessions at the same time, each doing a max of 1 Gbps.


----------



## Leander (Feb 29, 2016)

Thanks for the helpful explenation.


----------

